# Full Metal Mafia



## Mr. Moon (Nov 17, 2011)

The Ishvals and Homonculi are quiet. All is quiet and all is calm, state patrols wander the city. They find nothing. Yet. We'll see what day brings.

*Night one has begun.*

You have *24 hours* to send in your night actions.

*NO ROLECLAIMING FOR ANYONE.*
1 abstain throughout the game. 
Good luck.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 18, 2011)

Day comes, and the patrols find nothing. Well, no one finds anything really. Everyone was put to sleep by a mysterious force...

*All actions were blocked.

No one died.

Day one has begun. You have 48 hours for day discussion. Less if need be.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 18, 2011)

0_0

I'd assume whatever role that did this is one-shot....


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 18, 2011)

This doesn't really prove anything. If the night actions were blocked, then an inspector's inspection would also be blocked. The flavor text doesn't give anything except a mysterious force, and that's not too helpful. it's best to *Abstain*.


----------



## Mai (Nov 19, 2011)

I... don't see where LS99 said anything about an inspector? What?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 19, 2011)

No, see he said ALL night actions were blocked. If there IS an inspector, and there most likely is, then the said inspector wouldn't have any inspection. If there isn;t an inspector, then we have no way of knowing who's mafia or nit during the night phases (of course, the mafia could slip up in the day phase, but still)

If nothing happened last night, we have nothing to go on. so *Abstain*


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 20, 2011)

*You have decided to lynch no one. Your only abstain is gone.
Night two begins now. You have 24 hours to send in night actions, anyone who doesn't will be modkilled.*


----------

